# Advice needed please girls!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Hope you are all well. I need your points of view on deivf. We have had 4 ivf's and decided to go for egg donation in Greece. They have said it will take about two months to find someone then treatment can start straight away. I know its wrong as i badly want a baby but keep thinking would it be best if we went somewere else as we get to choose the donor. In Greece all they go on is white with brown eyes and brown hair and our blood group. Hubby says does it matter as he doesn't look like either of his parents he looks more like his grandad which i can see his point. Also if we choose will we be to picky and beggers cant be choosers. What is your advice? Carry on with treatment it is better to not know or find a different clinic and we choose.

Please please please any advice or opinion is very much wanted and needed

xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there

My advise having had 2 DIVF last year is that let the clinic manage the donor.  Little knowledge is good or it could play with your mind at a time when all you need to focus on are preparing to have a baby.  End of the day your Hubbie is right you just want a baby I took on board that I will carry it and If you adopted it wouldn't look like you.  Just go forward it will be your baby you will carry it good luck take care X


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi - I went to Cape Town for double donor IVF at Cape Fertility Clinic and you are able to pick your egg donor via an agency (I used Nurture). The egg donors are anonymous but you get lots of info (eg family health history) and photos of the donor as a baby. Some people prefer not to have much info but I wanted to have more details so I can pass them onto Rosebud if she wants info about the donor. There is no wait list. It's more expensive than Greece (it's about on a par with the UK but you get a 2 week holiday in Cape Town as well). 

It's a very personal choice on how you pick your donor and the amount of info you're comfortable with but I wanted to let you know that there is the option to get more info if you decided that this is important to you. The donor profiles are available on the Nurture website so you could have a browse without committing to anything and still go to Greece if you decided you preferred this route. 

Hope this helps,

Rose xx


----------



## marieantoinette1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,
We really had a wonderful DEIVF experience after four failed IVF attempts in Greece at the New Life Clinic in Thessaloniki.  The team were amazing and supported us fully from the UK and are even today at 3 months pregnant!  Chrysa and Aphrodite, two of the most wonderful embryologists are by your side and give you so much support, information and Dimitrios is with you for every scan, every appointment and you don't feel like a number.  My husband is very English and ideally wanted a British DE treatment, but he and I are so grateful for my now growing belly and the support with donor treatment.  We started drugs here in the UK which were supplied by Ali's in north London, but prescribed by New Life and then arrived in Greece in time for the donor's collection..
If you need any info, please don't hesitate to get in touch, otherwise, best of luck  
MarieA


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow that's fantastic news congratulations.  Hope for me yet had 2 cycles DE in Spain amazing clinic so so supportive 1 miscarriage and other failed.  We r going again in summer hoping it works this time take care X


----------

